# building ada wooden ramps



## raydlr (Mar 23, 2012)

Time and time again I hassel with figuring materials on building a ramp. The ramps im building have a 5x5 landing then go out x amout of feet. I cant seem to grasp the concept of figuring the planks. Ive searched for calcjlators or apps even programs to speed up the process , but no luck. Any sugestions.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

You mean decking planks? 

You need to figure your rise & run, which will give you the diagonal length of your "rafters" (joists). Once you have that, just divide by whatever your decking width is & you'll have your number of pieces.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

well you could go and buy a 16 footer chop it up into small blks and lay it out that way:whistling


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

If you don't have one, get yourself a construction calculator for figuring out projects like this. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Maybe we have a HO


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Tom M said:


> Maybe we have a HO


I thought they were supposed to be kept in the van from the other thread? :blink:


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

Ho. Ho. Ho i think we got an ho!


----------



## raydlr (Mar 23, 2012)

Lol.. Ho ho ho....


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

raydlr said:


> Time and time again I hassel with figuring materials on building a ramp. The ramps im building have a 5x5 landing then go out x amout of feet. I cant seem to grasp the concept of figuring the planks. Ive searched for calcjlators or apps even programs to speed up the process , but no luck. Any sugestions.


If your a real contractor I would only assume you keep receipts, payroll records, etc and somewhat keep it organized. If this were the case you would take your historical data and come up with some sort of ballpark price or cost per linear foot or sq foot.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

You mean something like this only different?

How far apart do you want to put your posts (meaning how much do you like digging holes), and what do you want to use for joists?, how high off the ground id your landing going to be.. Lots of questions, before anyone can give you any answers.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Thats a handsome ramp.

My experience though says @ 1:12 an elevation over 18" starts becoming the less expensive option to a stair lift. When you lay it all out on paper and add up the footings and landings it becomes very labor intensive.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

You can do a basic layout, just follow the requirements and keep maximum ramp slope 1:12 and maximum rise for any run 30 in.


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

I think to be ADA compliant you need the ramps to be 5' wide also, not 4' as Greg24K shows.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

deckman22 said:


> I think to be ADA compliant you need the ramps to be 5' wide also, not 4' as Greg24K shows.


Ramps only need to be 40" here. Landings minimum 4' by 5' so someone can manipulate a wheelchair effectively. Most all wheelchairs are designed to fit through 35" or the typical 36" doorway.


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Ramps only need to be 40" here. Landings minimum 4' by 5' so someone can manipulate a wheelchair effectively. Most all wheelchairs are designed to fit through 35" or the typical 36" doorway.


Funny, the ADA ramps I start tomorrow the architect drew up everything 5' wide, thought that ADA rules were nationwide. All the ramps I put on school buildings here have always been 5' wide, but then everything in Texas is bigger. :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

deckman22 said:


> Funny, the ADA ramps I start tomorrow the architect drew up everything 5' wide, thought that ADA rules were nationwide. All the ramps I put on school buildings here have always been 5' wide, but then everything in Texas is bigger. :laughing:



Especially the egos.. :whistling: 

Id bet 6' would be better. All heck lets just spec 124' just to make it easy. 

Good luck finding an inspector who knows what it's supposed to be.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Read this:

sec. 4.7 & 4.8

36" in the clear on the ramp, 60" on a landing...:thumbsup:

http://www.access-board.gov/adaag/html/adaag.htm#4.7


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

If the accessible route makes a 180 degree turn around an element which is less than 48 inches wide, clear travel width shall be 42"
minimum when approaching the turn, 48 inches minimum at the turn and 42 inches minimum leaving the turn.
If you have a clear width at the turn which is 60 inches then this minimum compliance is not required and the minimum clear width of a ramp can be 36" min, 32" min after railing or kick plate... we always made it 42 if there is no room restriction and landing 60", again if there is no room restrictions.


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

griz said:


> Read this:
> 
> sec. 4.7 & 4.8
> 
> ...


Thanks for that link.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

griz said:


> Read this:
> 
> sec. 4.7 & 4.8
> 
> ...


Griz, update your file, this is the latest ADA compliance code which is adopted nation wide.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

> I cant seem to grasp the concept of figuring the planks.


Figuring this out isn't even really construction related. This is one of those 5th grade arithmetic problems where you say:

1. I have a ramp that's 20 feet long.
2. My boards are 5½ inches wide.
3. 1 foot equals 12 inches.
4. My ramp is 240 inches long.
5. Divide that by 5.5
6. I need to make 44 planks.
7. Each uncut board is 12 feet long
8. For a 5 foot wide ramp I can get 2 planks out of each board.

The rest should be easy enough.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

ada rules?, r/c construction i dont think so, commercial yes. ada guide lines r/c its my house my land my wheel chair and my 20oz soda


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

But it is the ambulance crew that has to deal with it when they have to come.:whistling


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

raydlr said:


> Time and time again I hassel with figuring materials on building a ramp. The ramps im building have a 5x5 landing then go out x amout of feet. I cant seem to grasp the concept of figuring the planks. Ive searched for calcjlators or apps even programs to speed up the process , but no luck. Any sugestions.


The way I figure decking is to take the total square footage and multiply by 2.25 this will give you the total lineal footage, when using 2x6 decking.
Then you can divide that by any length you want to use and know exactly what to purchase including 5% for wast of corse.

works for me every time:thumbsup:


----------



## SDC (Jan 12, 2009)

As far as I knew, ADA ramp in a private home are not required....good suggestion but not required
From this webpage
http://www.eeoc.gov/index.cfm

Q. Does the ADA cover private apartments and private homes?
A. The ADA generally does not cover private residences. If, however, a place of public accommodation, such as a doctor's office or day care center, is located in a private residence, those portions of the residence used for that purpose are subject to the ADA's requirements.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

woodbutcher its a ramp dead guy rolled to the bottom that why its 1 in 12 pitch to make sure he rolls all the way (he could go all the way!!)


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

Ramps are not required for residential however if the customer request one the inspector will expect it to be built to ada standards at least around here. I've don a few for H/O they take up a lot of real estate.


----------

